#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  monthly income

## whittler

Hi guys whittler here. I think I asked this in 2007, so I would like an updated

opnion. The reason for the delay, was 2 back surgerys. One in my neck, I had

3 vertabrae (?) fused in my neck, and this past Aug. had 3 vertabre in my lower

back fused. I figure I will be ready for my move April or May. I am a 68 year old

man, non smoker, non drinker, most of the time. I am retired with a pention

of 2000.00 net usd. Actually $2400, but I am giving my wife $ 400 a month.

I like Thai food except "mi pet". I would like to meet with expats a couple

times a week, for a pepsi  :Smile:  I plan to start my stay in Jomtien, and later try

maybe Rayong, Cha Am, foe a couple of weeks. I want to stay on the coast

because Ihave asthma. So My question is is this enough (2,000 usd) to have

a nice life in LOS ?

whittler

p.s. any questions please ask

----------


## Norton

> So My question is is this enough (2,000 usd) to have  a nice life in LOS ?


Should be just fine in the areas you want to live.  $US fluctuations will have an effect though.  If you opt for a retirement visa, you will be required to have 65,000 baht per month income.  At the moment $2,400 is 78,000 baht.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Due to your age, I'm sure you will not receive a barrage of abuse as a younger member did.

As for your money, that's plenty judging by your lifestyle, assuming you don't want to live in the main area.

----------


## Stinky

> So My question is is this enough (2,000 usd) to have a nice life in LOS ?


No problem Whittler, you'll be able to have a nice life on that money

----------


## Thetyim

> I want to stay on the coast because I have asthma.


This is the only bit that worries me.
If you want somewhere on the beach then house rental will be much higher.
Once you get  more than 100 yards from the beach the air will probably be as dusty as anywhere.
Apart from that you should be just fine.

----------


## Norton

> The reason for the delay, was 2 back surgerys. One in my neck, I had  3 vertabrae (?) fused in my neck, and this past Aug. had 3 vertabre in my lower  back fused.


Hopefully you will not need further surgery.  Medical care in Thailand is much cheaper than the US but keep in mind, Medicare will not cover medical in Thailand so if you need further surgery you will have to return to the US or pay out of pocket in Thailand.  Either choice will add to your expenses.

----------


## Travelmate

> you'll be able to have a nice life on that money


Are you sure? Please elaborate how?

----------


## kingwilly

I'd imagine that would be enough, for a reasonably simple lifestyle. Probably enough for a trip home once a year as well.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> you'll be able to have a nice life on that money
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Please elaborate how?


Budget

----------


## blackgang

> of 2000.00 net usd. Actually $2400, but I am giving my wife $ 400 a month.


You will do OK, But as said by Norton.
Any med costs will have to be paid by you, as you are to old to get medical ins. But 65,000 a month is what is required and you Can claim anything you want to when you pick up your letter from the Embassy yearly for your extension as they do not notarize facts as other than you said it and signed in,, so anything you say is cool.
But you can live very well on that much money, some months I spend more but most months I spend less.
I do not eat Thai food, And a lot of imported stuff including beef and fish,, drive a new car and do as I please and buy what ever I want and no budget like I did in the states.
But I live in Central and away from the coast and I also have bad emphysema so use some OX.
You can get an AO retirement there and then come, it would be easier than going out for a tourist every 3 months.

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sdigit
> ...


...How?

----------


## Thetyim

> Are you sure? Please elaborate how?


20k month on accommodation, the rest is spending money

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Travelmate
> ...


Like this

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> Are you sure? Please elaborate how?
> 
> 
> 20k month on accommodation, the rest is spending money


then it is a very quiet life indeed.
There is still utilities to consider. Transportation. Food. Cost of living ain't that cheap anymore. 
More like surviving and not living.

----------


## Norton

> More like surviving and not living.


Well then, I guess I'm just surviving.  About the same age as the OP and similar life style.  

I drive a new car, have a 5 year old pickup and live in a modern 200 sq meter home.  Don't drink much but smoke.  No kids in school. Eat mostly western food.  Do not hang out at bars and not interested in purchase of female companionship.  Average monthly expense less than 50K baht.

----------


## blackgang

> Well then, I guess I'm just surviving. About the same age as the OP and similar life style. I drive a new car, have a 5 year old pickup and live in a modern 200 sq meter home. Don't drink much but smoke. Eat mostly western food. Do not hang out at bars and not interested in purchase of female companionship. Average monthly expense less than 50K baht.


Exactly the way I live too, Norton has been to my house and we do not live cheap and about the only month that I spent 50k was the month that I bought 30k worth of Prime Argentine Angus striploin because it was the last they had and I wanted it all.

----------


## Travelmate

Ok mebbe it easier for the old boys.
Please carry on Gentlemen.

----------


## Norton

> Ok mebbe it easier for the old boys


Age may be a factor but not the only one.  Back in the days (about 10 years ago) when I was in my party prime, 50,000 baht would cover about 1 weeks expense. :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

> 50,000 baht would cover about 1 weeks expense.


Agreed. :Smile:

----------


## whittler

I want to thank everyone for their replies. I see most of you feel I will be ok.

I think so too. If I can make here in the states, and the last 2 years in California

I would think I can make it in LOS. I will have a few k usd extra just in case.

The 1st year I know I will probably live like a tourist. I have medical insurance

as part of my retirement package, good anywhere. Oh and I get a 3% cola a year

Blackgang and Norton, where do you live ? Is the air quality ok ? I heard they

do slash and burn farming, and the smoke is pretty bad. 

I feel lucky to be able to try this, because I got married young led a quite life

and rasied 2 boys. The boys and my daughter inlaw are all for me making the

move. The wife gets to be near our son, daughter inlaw and grandson (4mo)

Well thanks again, if you don't mind I would like to pick your brains for questins

that I am sure will pop up in my mind

whittler

----------


## Thetyim

When I was in my party prime 50,000 baht would buy a house

----------


## Norton

> Blackgang and Norton, where do you live


We both live in the sticks. Blackgang in Petchabun and I in Roiet. Neither would be a good place for someone with asthma I would guess. Lots of dust and pollen. They have cut back on the burning but sometimes after rice harvest there is some.

Property rental up here is cheaper than in the areas you mention but Thetters estimate of 20,000 baht per month in Jomtien, Rayong or Huahin should get you a nice place.

----------


## Thungsongsausage

I live in Nakhon Sri Thammarat (outside the city) and the air is great and we live nicely on35,000 baht a month. We have 2 young children at private school (not international of course), 2 cars, rent a house and i like my beer.... 65,000 baht a month for a single person will be easy living..... good luck.

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by Thetyim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Travelmate
> ...


Not to start a fight, but I disagree. We are living on a whole lot less.  

I guess it might be for some people if living means drinking 8 to 10 beers a day, smoking 2 packs of cigs a day and pulling a bar girl 4 times a week. 

The truth is that I don't participate in any of those activities. My entertainment consists of 3 hours in the gym every day (costs the two of us 3500 baht a month) and a movie once a week (Wednesdays is half off for movies so we spend about 800 a month on that). I have got our electric down to about 1500 baht a month and internet is 1000. The house is 5k a month and the truck is almost paid for. So all I have left is gas and electric. Thai meals are never over 100 baht a plate and the Western food is cheap as I make it at the house. We take a day trip once a month and a longer trip about every other month.

The truth is I am not wanting for a thing. I have all that I need. I am not sure how that is surviving and not living. For me I am finally living. 

I think it is a much better life than it would be in Chicago where.......

1. Rent would be US $1500 a month for a smaller place instead of 5k baht

2. Auto insurance would be $2000 a year vs. 15,000 baht a year with ABSOLUTELY NO deductible!!! In the US you pay $500 deductible per accident.

3. Vehicle maintenance would have a shop rate of $100 an hour where in Thailand it is almost nothing.

4. Food at a resaurant would run $20 for two at a greasy spoon and maybe twice that at a finer restaurant. 50 to 100 baht a plate is much better.

4. Getting my teeth cleaned would cost $100 to $150 instead of 400 baht

5. A trip to the doc in the box would be about $100 versus 300 baht.

6. A taxi ride the same distance as Bangkok to Pattaya would be well over $300

7. Health insurance for me and the wife would run $500 a month whereas my awesome BUPA plan runs us less than 30,000 baht a year.

.......and on and on and on and on.

----------


## The Muffinman

Whittler,

You will do just fine on $2000 per month.
The missus and I live very comfortably on $AUS 1000 a month. 6 months ago that lifestyle in Brisbane cost us $3500. The only 2 differences are that I no longer pay rent (house here is paid) and that I don't have my petrol guzzling V8 anymore (here I ride a motorcycle).
Apart from that I have virtually the same lifestyle that I had in Austalia at a fraction of the cost.

Good luck with it all.

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by Thetyim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Travelmate
> ...


How far do you think $2400 a month goes in the west???  

Prices have increased as of late in Thailand, but I would wager the OP would have a better and possibly more content lifestyle on those $$$ in LOS as apposed to the west... mis dos centavos...

----------


## BigRed

Entirely agree. I've seen other threads where silly numbers have been quoted, far more than the average salary in the UK.

----------


## nevets

Welcome to Thailand Wittler, i wish you well, but if i may ask why do you give your wife a monthly income of $400 if this is toward your house keeping as we in the UK would say i understand . My wife and i just use money as when required.

----------


## blackgang

> Welcome to Thailand Wittler, i wish you well, but if i may ask why do you give your wife a monthly income of $400 if this is toward your house keeping as we in the UK would say i understand . My wife and i just use money as when required.


I was wondering about that too, I know guys that hire BGs for live in house keepers and they do pay them a salary, but rarely $400 US. mostly less than 10K and for a young, mid 20s, Burmese live in house keeper/cook that slept in her own room and bed, last time I lived in CM was 3500 baht a month.
I am legally married to a Thai lady, school teacher for 25 years and brings in a nice salary a month, we have seperate and shared bank accounts and seperate and shared Credit Cards.
Actually no different than a relationship anywhere else in the world.

----------


## Thetyim

I assumed he meant ex-wife
He has never mentioned a wife coming to Thailand that I can remember

----------


## whittler

First I want to thank everyone for their input. Now that I am getting close to the

start of a new life, I get  little nervous. I don't really know if it will be for me.

But I give myself 1 year as a test, ad I should know by thenAs to the wife, we 

are seperated after 45 years of marriage, on good terms. In fact I am at her 

place now since my surgery. But will be glad to see me on my way. After I retired

it seemed that we wer at each oher all the time. So after my last trip, it was her

that brought it up, that I seemed happier in LOS, so why didnt I live there?

After I picked myself up from the floor, we talked. We decided that we loed

each other but couldn't live together. We decided not to divorce, as the

atttorny is the only one to come out ahead, and she is covered under my health 

insurance which is quite good, and when I die my check still goes on to her.

She asked how much I couldgive her and I said I didn't know, but I thought

$400 , and she said fine. ( I put her through college she has a good part time 

job). Sooooo that is where I am at. Up to now it has worked out really good

and my kids, and daughter inlaw are happy for both of us. In fact my son

and daughter inlaw want to come over and visit me in a yr or 2. She is Viet.

I asked her how would she feel if a lady was staying with me, maybe a young

lady. She said you should do what makes you happy. It is your turn, you

have raised your family, provided for mom, have fun, my son said same,same.

Well this has een a little emotional, and it is bed time, so I will sighn off.

whittler

----------


## Thetyim

^
Sounds cool to me.

Now just dive in and see if you like it.

----------


## Norton

> maybe a young  lady


Well, there goes the budget. :Wink:

----------


## Stinky

> maybe a young lady


I still don't see a problem with money whittler, many Thai girls would be happy to have a decent man and have that amount coming in each month.

Find somewhere you like and settle down into a nice simple life, nice  :Smile:

----------


## The Muffinman

> Originally Posted by whittler
> 
> maybe a young lady
> 
> 
> Well, there goes the budget.


Wittler,


Make sure you don't fall for the first gold digger you meet, take your time shopping around and hopefully you might meet someone who is honest and just looking for a man to take care of her in return for looking after you.
I don't know how familiar you are with Thailand or how many times you've visited the country, but keeping your wits about you is highly advised.

Again, good luck and enjoy.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by whittler
> ...


Sound advice, there are a lot of honey monsters out there, you have to be careful and not buy in to every sick buffalo, good business opportunity or Mommy's going blind story you hear

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I wouldn't write off Isaan, Whitter. You'll soon get tired of looking at turds floating around in the Gulf of Thailand and guys fondling each other on Jomtien beach.

There's loads of retired guys living up here in Udon to socialise with. A reasonable selection of western food is available (as well as a McDonalds if you like to eat shit), there's a choice of pay-for-play women and the air is about as clean as you're going to get in Thailand. It's much cheaper here than in Jomtien as well. I rent a 2 bedroomed bungalow for only 3500 Baht a month in a private village only a couple of miles from the city.

----------


## hillbilly

I was told many years ago that once a person reached B75,000 per month then life would be ok. I think that hint is still solid.

Initially, my wage was B24,500. Now it is well beyond the B75,000 mark.

B75,000 is a good bench mark.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ For a Bangkok property magnate, yes. You only need half that up here.

----------


## blackgang

> I still don't see a problem with money whittler, many Thai girls would be happy to have a decent man and have that amount coming in each month. Find somewhere you like and settle down into a nice simple life, nice





> I wouldn't write off Isaan, Whitter. You'll soon get tired of looking at turds floating around in the Gulf of Thailand and guys fondling each other on Jomtien beach.


I would take MTD's advise first off, or even in my area,, stay the fuck away from the coast as far as I can see.
I left my first wife for about the same reason that you have split, but we were younger and after 32 years I needed a change, but became good friends with her next husband and we were like brothers and I became one of the new family and then she died after 17 years of being married to him. so I do understand.

----------


## Thetyim

> There's loads of retired guys living up here in Udon to socialise with.


Yes but they don't have asthma.
Depends how badly he suffers, he may really need to be on the coast.

----------


## BigRed

I've stayed in Nokhon Phenom a couple of times and could settle there quite happily. It has enough bars and a few falangs around (including Keith Summers), extremely clean, nice promenade on the Mekong, and very cheap. You can still do trips around the country.

----------


## Thetyim

Dear Whittler,

If you have any difficulty finding Nokhon Phenom on the map
then try Nakhon Phanom.
And yes it is a nice place

----------


## Fabian

> The truth is that I don't participate in any of those activities. My entertainment consists of 3 hours in the gym every day (costs the two of us 3500 baht a month)


How is that entertainment if she got a membership too, or is she never going? Then cancel hers and save 1,750 baht.

----------


## chitown

^ She's my spotter and goes with me every day.  :Smile:

----------


## Xray

Cost of living: I have freinds who live on 800 USD a month, while most friends spend $1500-2000 monthly average in Pattaya.
Up country I never spend more then $700 month.
This include UBC, internet, gym and missus shopping.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Yes but they don't have asthma.


I find the air to be excellent here or I wouldn't have suggested it.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by whittler
> ...


Crap advice, jump in the deep end and fookin enjoy yerself till the money runs out!

----------


## whittler

WOW, thanks for all the advice, it looks like I have a lot of research to do.

Marmite, when you say Udon, is that Udon Thani ? I made a friend on my 1st trip

who was from Khon Kaen, how is this place? It seems close to Udon Thani.

I hope I don't make a pest of myself, but the more questions I ask the more

I need to ask. Please have patience with me. When I make my move I think

I am going to start in Jomtien, and meet with friends I made in the past.

Now, when I am ready to try out these different places, do you think 1 or 2 

weeks would be enough time to check everything ? I plan on getting a condo in 

Jomtien, if I can get the same rate, I got it for 6000 baht a month last time.

Now when I go in search of my new home, is there (a) someplace that has 

storage,(b) keep my condo while searching, or(c) drag all my stuff with me???

God just reading your advice and asking questions has gotten me so damn

excited, to get started.You know from my past trips I had very good 

experience for the most part with expats, and you guys are no exception.

Thank you.

whittler

p.s. Kingwilly wtf ?

----------


## S Landreth

> I made a friend on my 1st trip
> 
> who was from Khon Kaen, how is this place?


 
2,000 US dollars/month, youll have more than enough to enjoy yourself here in KK

But its kinda slow here,no big city life

I have been keeping a running expense account this past month. I might put something together for you to give you an idea how much it costs to live here.

----------


## Mr Earl

> I am going to start in Jomtien,


The Ladyboy capitol of Thailand.  :Puke: 

With your health concerns I recommend a place like Ranong. Hot springs, mountains, beaches, good air, lots of rain, lot's of sea food, cheap places to rent, really good food in general, some good thai massage. Couple of nice islands nearby, great scuba diving if you're inclined, great roads for motorcycling. There's even a Tesco Lotus here now. A couple of other Americans living around here too.
 Ranong is a 7 hour drive from Bangkok or 4 hour drive from Phuket.

----------


## BigRed

> With your health concerns I recommend a place like Ranong. Hot springs, mountains, beaches, good air, lots of rain, lot's of sea food, cheap places to rent, really good food in general, some good thai massage. Couple of nice islands nearby, great scuba diving if you're inclined, great roads for motorcycling. There's even a Tesco Lotus here now. A couple of other Americans living around here too. Ranong is a 7 hour drive from Bangkok or 4 hour drive from Phuket.


I'd really think about the difference between living and visiting. Pattaya and Jomtien are great for a while, but somewhere quieter is better long term.

----------


## blackgang

> I find the air to be excellent here or I wouldn't have suggested it.


This asshole don't lie, But when I landed here I had a friend who lived in BKK, she suggested I go right to CM as that was a better place than any other in LOS, so I landed in BKK with a 4 year old daughter with plane tickets the next day for CM, I day in BKK after a 25 year absence was plenty, and I went to CM with my kid, my AWOL bag carry on and her Backpack with her carryon, and 2 suitcases of stuff and toys for the kid, a year later she returned to US to attend school.
Everything you need can be bought here a lot cheaper than bringing it, and you won't need most of it anyhow, the air is better in Udon than anywhere else In LOS or at least as good.
I have severe advanced stages of Emphysema so am susceptible to bad air and I find the air here as good as anywhere else in LOS and so you will have to make do as the world is a polluted and contaminated place everywhere but it is very cheap to live a good life here but stay away from BKK, Pattaya, And the farang main tourist areas and go where the farang have chosen to live and spend their lives,, tourists come to BKK/Satahip and Chon Buri,, Expats go upcountry to live quiet lives.
And I have been spending time all my life in and out of LOS,,Been 30 years since my last beer, and I am pobly the oldest sumbitch o these boards, so listen to some experience, asshole, I lived the last 4 years of my life in the states at Yreka Calif, born in Central Oregon in a logging town and my life wandering around the world marrying different women and working,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Marmite, when you say Udon, is that Udon Thani ?


Yes.




> I made a friend on my 1st trip  who was from Khon Kaen, how is this place? It seems close to Udon Thani.


Khon Kaen is about 1.5 hours south of Udon and is much duller.




> p.s. Kingwilly wtf ?


Just ignore him. Everyone else does.




> This asshole don't lie


Err, thanks. I think.

----------


## blackgang

> Err, thanks. I think.


You are welcome,,,,,,I think..

----------


## whittler

Hi guys it is the pest. This has turned out to be so interesting to me. After BKK

1 week 1st trip, and then Pattaya/Jomtien. I thought only the coast for me.

But now everything has opened up. Udon sounds great. Are there good hospitals

there or do you fly to BKK for that ? Also I assume you have to drive in Udon,

The 1st thing I learned about LOS is "mai pet" the 2nd was don't drive in BKK or

Pattaya. Is it different up country? Damn I sound like an expat in one of those old

Mens Mags.  :Smile:   If I need to drive how much would a small pick up truck cost ?

I was going to get one of those quad runners, but I understand you can't drive

them on the streets, and I think that was the young wiper snapper in me trying

to get out.  :mid:  If I am in Pattaya, I might cut that to a week or 2, would it be 

best to go back to BKK and fly to Udon, or is there a better way? How long of

flight is it to Udon, and what is the cost ? I have friends in BKK, so if not too

pricey, I might a trip or 2 to BKK from Udon. 

Well thanks again, and blackgang, I hope you feel better. I would like to meet

you guys and buy you a beer and me a pepsi .


whittler

----------


## Thetyim

> If I need to drive how much would a small pick up truck cost ?


To rent - less than 1000 baht per day (have seen one in ChiangMai advertised at 500 baht)
To buy - A decent clean secondhand one 350k baht upwards

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by whittler
> 
> maybe a young lady
> 
> 
> Well, there goes the budget.


that's for sure.  he he he

----------


## SEA Traveler

Whittler,

     IMHO, your retirement allowances are sufficient to lead a sustainable and enjoyable life for the areas you indicated interest in residing.  I'm in Rayong Prov on the border with Chunburi Prov 3 kilo or so from the beach so the breeze from the sea is frequent and flushes out the air.  Rents for a 2 bedroom, living room, kitchen/cooking area, and western bathroom that back from the beach front are very affordable.  Utilities for living the life you indicated very inexpensive.  TV cable and internet probably the most expensive.  Transportation of some sort would be necessary but once that is paid for, insurance compaired to the US is not too expensive.  U hit the nail on the head by setting a time trial period.  Don't burn any bridges back in CONUS, it is always a nice location to be able to retreat to.  We all find our nitch over here and what is good for one is not necessarily good for another but there isalways something that fits us all.  I'm pretty well set up with things paid for and I'm living a simple but comfortable life here, so my expenses are within budget but in the same respect, I do without nothing that I want.  Send me a PM for some specific insight to the Rayong area here and when you get to the area let me know in advance and I'll take you around.  Oh yea, there are 2 Expat clubs in Pattaya that meet regularly and can provide some avenue for meeting folks if that is of any interest to you.  Otherwise, there is this forum and there is always hanging out at the Tesco Lotus to check out the farlong who pass through......  good luck.

----------


## blackgang

> Well thanks again, and blackgang, I hope you feel better. I would like to meet you guys and buy you a beer and me a pepsi .


 

I have a friend who spends most of his time trailing after and looking for farang to talk to, I stay away from the general run of them as they came here to whore and drink, mostly drink. And I do have some very good farang friends that I have met here and we get together for a visit, but do not live for each other.
But one lives in CM and the rest live in ISSAN.
I would also live in ISSAN but my wife is connected to her school here and can not just move off as her pension and life are interconnected to this school, so we live here, which is a fine area and I do miss it when I am away for any length of time.
And you do not want to have A BEER with me, as I never had A BEER in my life, so it has been 29 years since my last one.

----------


## good2bhappy

> as I never had A BEER in my life, so it has been 29 years since my last one.


29 years old eh BG?

----------


## Thetyim

Meeting other farangs is not a problem.
Meeting decent farangs that you get along with is another matter.
I have been here nearly 16 years and have only met a handful of  farangs socially in all that time that I would consider worth forging a friendship.
I have made more friends on this forum in four years than I have living in Thailand for sixteen.
 I know I live on a hill top in the middle of the boonies but I still think forums are better than bars.

----------


## blackgang

> 29 years old eh BG?


The last alcoholic drink I had in my life was about 1700 or there abouts on January 14th 1982.
And since that time I have not consumed nor ingested any mind altering substances except when anesthesia was used to remove broken cartilage from my knees or for ER use when injured.

----------


## blackgang

> Meeting other farangs is not a problem. Meeting decent farangs that you get along with is another matter. I have been here nearly 16 years and have only met a handful of farangs socially in all that time that I would consider worth forging a friendship. I have made more friends on this forum in four years than I have living in Thailand for sixteen. I know I live on a hill top in the middle of the boonies but I still think forums are better than bars.


Hear,,,,Hear,

I have only lived here for 10 years, but find it exactly as you say, and we have met and talked and been to dinner together and you are a fine gentleman that anyone would be honored to call a friend, as well as some others I have met here from different parts of the world. :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

sorry BG just being pedantic
Good on yah

----------


## Thetyim

> sorry BG just being pedantic


Read it again and notice the heavy accent on the "A"

----------


## Travelmate

> The last alcoholic drink I had in my life was about 1700 or there abouts on January 14th 1982.


Good for you! Give yourself a pat on the back.
Here have a drink on me!  :Smile:

----------


## whittler

> I wouldn't write off Isaan, Whitter. You'll soon get tired of looking at turds floating around in the Gulf of Thailand and guys fondling each other on Jomtien beach.
> 
> There's loads of retired guys living up here in Udon to socialise with. A reasonable selection of western food is available (as well as a McDonalds if you like to eat shit), there's a choice of pay-for-play women and the air is about as clean as you're going to get in Thailand. It's much cheaper here than in Jomtien as well. I rent a 2 bedroomed bungalow for only 3500 Baht a month in a private village only a couple of miles from the city.


 Hi Marmite,

No Big Mac for me. 3500 Baht is about 100 usd isn't it ? When you say private

village, is that like a gated community ? I don't know if I would like a free standing

house. I heard they are broken into quite often, especially if it is known to be

a farang house.

----------


## Thetyim

> I heard they are broken into quite often, especially if it is known to be
> a farang house.


If you live in Pattaya/Jomtien area then very likey.
If you live in the boonies then not a risk worth worrying about.

----------


## blackgang

I live in Phetchabun in a Moo Ban called City Homes, it was built for govt employees mainly and is school teachers, cops and different soldiers and such, but is a lot of them renting, altho my wife is a teacher it has nothing to do with us renting, we also own our home in a village moo ban but it is to noisy for me with the around the clock, multiday and nite partys with large sound systems,, Thai are the noisiest assholes in the universe, so be careful there, this Moo I live in is quiet  as the most part and I pay about 4000 ($110) a month for 3 bedroom with a terriffic kitchen (farang), Phone line in and internet, close in to town and next door to another big Moo Ban with a Pool.
I don't even lock my house to ride my mocy into the store or off fucking then dog..

----------


## Thetyim

^
Excellent point BG.
When looking for a house, look very carefully at the neighbourhood.
You want to be surrounded by professionals not peasants.
I know that sounds a bit snobbish but it will have a huge impact on your life style.

----------


## Norton

> You want to be surrounded by professionals not peasants.


Good thinking.  My neighbors are definitely professionals.  Professional farmers.  In bed by 9, up at sunrise.  No noise here except the roosters in the morning and the braying buffalo at sunset.

----------


## Tom O

> To buy - A decent clean secondhand one 350k baht upwards


Hi Whittler,
That's a little high for Issan. I bought my first for ฿120,000 and the second for ฿150,000. My wife sold both to buy a NEW truck. I just passed one up for ฿80,000. I just need a car for transportation, I am not looking for resale value. I live in Sakon Nakhon and think it's a great spot but a little quiet. It's got Big C and a Tesco's. A couple of places where farangs hang out and a few good restaraunts. Everything I need.
Hope to run into you when you are there.

----------


## jim1176

> Everything you need can be bought here a lot cheaper than bringing it, and you won't need most of it anyhow


Maybe 10 years ago but not now. How much are Centrum vitamins in your local market? How about some decent mustard or bottle of wine.

----------


## Thetyim

> That's a little high for Issan.


I doubt if prices are cheaper in Isaan.
I just assumed that W would want a clean, low mileage, under three year old model.

Sure you can get an old run about for 150k

----------


## Tom O

True, but I only condsider the condition of the vehicle and motor.  The age of the body is irrelavent as long as there is no rust.  Like I said "It's just transportation"

----------


## whittler

Hi guys,

before I start, Thetyim, where do you live ? You know the more I plan the more

I change those plans. I think I will start in Pattaya/Jomtien, to say hi to my

friends. While there, I want to spend some time in Rayong, and ask questions.

Then to Cha am? Hua hin area. Then up to Udon Thani. All of this I guess 

depends on how well I like/dislike an area. If I like an area I might stay awhile.

Thats one good thing about being kinda single, I can do what I want when I

want. Damn that sounds good.

I had my 1st day of PT to day. You know I think I have been destined to be

around asians. My physical therapist is asain. I told her to be as rough with me

as she wanted just get me on my feet. Big mistake, she put 4 of these damn

electric pads on my back and ass, and turned on the juice. omg!!!!!

To be honest after I got used to them it was not to bad. I wonder if I switch

those pads to the front I might not need cialice. :smiley laughing: 

Take care,

whittler

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Hi guys,
> 
> before I start, Thetyim, where do you live ? You know the more I plan the more
> 
> I change those plans. I think I will start in Pattaya/Jomtien, to say hi to my
> 
> friends. While there, I want to spend some time in Rayong, and ask questions.
> 
> Then to Cha am? Hua hin area. Then up to Udon Thani. All of this I guess 
> ...


good plan.  spend some time in those areas that you think might be where you want to be located, see what each area has to offer, make an educated assessment and decision after making your rounds and spending some time at the various locations of interest and never say never.  The beach areas of Ban Chang or Hua Hin or Samui, or Kho Chang is good for some but not others, up range in "God's country" with the rice patties is for some but not all, others might prefer the city lights of BKK or the glitter of Pattaya.  each have there pros and cons.  give them each a shot and go with what best suits your desires and likes.  and if you later find out you want to make a change, your free do do so.  No commitments ano ties.  Just do it.

----------


## blackgang

> How much are Centrum vitamins in your local market? How about some decent mustard or bottle of wine


I don't give a fuck about things like that, when I drank wine, I looked at the price and then at the alc%, and if both were right I bought a gallon.I do not take Centrum as they mostly go thru the gut and into the sewer still on the same shape as they came from the bottle, but I do eat good food, look in "The Kitchen" forum, trace minerals are not that costly and I take Potassium, Bio Magnesium, Calsium and zinc,, all Blackmores from Au.
You need to bring 3 changes of cloths and a dozen pairs of skivvies if you are choosy, Ihave not worn underwear here in SEA since 1968,,but in cold country I am choozy, they quit making the ones I had worn all my life,, so I don't live where they are needed anymore.
I buy sperry shoes online and a pair every 3 or 4 years is affordable as I do not wear flip-flops(Thongs) and I wear my shoes in the house as well as outside.

If you are bringing suitcases, fill em with good Tillamook Cheddar, some foods that you can't live without or check on here for something to bring back for folks that ain't going out or have not been out in years, a friend brought me back 10 pounds of Tillamook last trip out,, I love it and another that makes regulars brings back meat curing productd that cost $5 a kilo and to get em here is another $25 freight. Luggage is not free no more.




> True, but I only condsider the condition of the vehicle and motor. The age of the body is irrelavent as long as there is no rust. Like I said "It's just transportation"


Nice to have a dependaable auto, can do with a scooter as I use one most of the time, cheap to run and easy to park anywhere  where a auto is a pain in the ass to park sometimes and so about as well to walk anyway.
But farang need a dependable car for monsoon, cold or wet and since we do not worry about FACE it don't have to be a forskinner 4X4 like my wife has to have.
Tetters found me a good old Nissan or Mazda for 30k last year,, which I passed up on because I really didn't need anything but my Honda wave.

So as not to run this into a novel.
Get your ass on a plane, transfer at Swampy to a flight to Udon Thani and have Peterpan pick you up at the airport, go to Tesco, Tops , Carrefour and buy a skillet, plates and tools and a pot to boil spuds and then rent a shack or guest house room and drop your AWOL bag in the corner and start to enjoy and spend a few baht to buy what you can't live without.

See Thee.............

----------


## Thetyim

When I first got here I rented a cheap shack and bought a car and spent a year touring every province in Thailand.  Well, except the bottom three which has all the fighting.
It was great fun and I found where I wanted to live.

I definitely wanted to get away from the touristy bits.
They very quickly become an irritant .

----------


## blackgang

> I definitely wanted to get away from the touristy bits. They very quickly become an irritant .


And you did find a fine place to live too.
I have always liked it over there at your place and thats where I would really like to live too,
But with my married situation and her job and future retirement, I am here and thats the end of it.
There is only about 5 farang I know here, and 3 of us in this one moo, but I only know 1 in here, have seen the other, but I do not need to be around them and I have good friends on this forum, and most of them I have never met face to.
Only thing I wish was for more farang friendly stuff in the stores to eat, but I do alrigh after the 2nd year when I found SFS and set up an account with them, I guess Nawty is a customer now too.
But it would be better if I could eat Thai shit, but I can't even force most of it down and when I made myself try I lost more weight than I had ever lost in my life, then when I said fuck that shit a couple years ago, I went from my regular size 31/32 inch waist to a suck the gut in to button 34.

----------


## S Landreth

> Originally Posted by whittler
> 
> 
>  I made a friend on my 1st trip
> 
> who was from Khon Kaen, how is this place? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to give you an idea,……..Here’s a months worth of everyday expenses while living in Khon Kaen (most of the time).

I have left out expenses related to the girlfriends aunts garden ( https://teakdoor.com/farming-and-gard...khon-kean.html ), a little holiday we took in December ( https://teakdoor.com/thailand-hotels-...-thailand.html ), nicorettes, donating to a place that helps dogs here in Khon Kaen and yearly donations helping Thai’s. These items aren’t your everyday expenses. 

A lot of staples are already here at this place and I don’t think I purchased anything in the past 30 days to replace used items. I also did not purchase any soap, laundry detergent, tooth paste, etc in the past 30 days.

I also want to tell you that I’m not a big eater (but I do spend too much money on grocery stores like TOPS, purchasing farang food), don’t drink, don’t use the cell phone much and we did not spend every day here the past 30 days (I left the days spent at Koh Larn out).

This doesn’t include car/truck insurance or maintenance, which you might want to include.

Most of the food related items you see below are to feed two people.

Some basic’s for this period of time:
Cell phone: 500 baht/month
TV (True Cable): 2,200 baht/month
Water: 300 baht/month (free right now, but should be included)
Electricity: 700 baht/month (cool this time of year and we are not using the A/C that much)
High-speed Internet connection: 1,000 baht/month
Home phone: 500 baht/month
Health Insurance per month: 2,584 baht/month
I don’t pay rent (the girlfriend owns a place here in Khon Kaen), but you might want to include at least 5,000 baht/month 


December, 2009

13th, visited Pattaya 2 (large body of water about an hour outside of Khon Kaen) with two nieces and one dog (lunch for everyone and the nieces took home a lot of leftovers),………total for day 400 baht

14th, food and snacks 132 baht, vegetable seeds 90 baht, bowling 190 baht (lunch or dinner? and tip. We already had prepaid game tickets),………total for day 412 baht

15th, veggies and snack,……total for day 59 baht

16th, Food purchased at TOPS 957.50 baht, fuel for pickup 1,410 baht,…….total for day 2,367.5 baht

17th, Hardware/supplies for KK home from Homepro 683 baht, food from Tesco’s 128 baht,…..total for day 811 baht

18th, food from TOPS 353 baht,……..total for day 353 baht

19th, Street market food 150 baht,…….total for day 150 baht

20th, bowling (paid for already) and couple of games of pool 130 baht, 7/11 food 97 baht,…….total for day 227 baht

21st, food 20 baht,……..total for day 20 baht

22nd, 2 hour massage for me and the girlfriend 700 baht (gf did the tipping), food 115 baht,….total for day 815 baht

23rd, bowling (at new mall,.no prepaid tickets) 560 baht,..total for day 560 baht

24th, (in Bangkok), food 135.50 baht, French fries at Mickey D’s 23 baht, movie and coke 250 baht, purchased a book 395 baht………total for day 803.50 baht

25th, (in BanSang, the beach while gf at office), bus to and from 164 baht, songtaew (pickup that’s like a taxi) 20 baht, seat at beach 30 baht, Danish for the gf 70 baht, foot massage at beach 200 baht and 100 baht tip, MRT and BTS (subway and skytrain) to and from bus station maybe 100 baht(?), motorcycle to/from condo from MRT 60 baht,……total for day 744 baht

26th, (in BKK), milk 43 baht, motorcycle ride to MRT 30 baht, two ice-creams 20 baht,……..total for day 93 baht

27th, (in BKK), Bowling and tip (prepaid games) 30 baht, food from TOPS 270 baht, motorcycle ride 15 baht,………total for day 315 baht

28th on holiday
29th on holiday
30th on holiday
31st on holiday

January, 2010

1st, food purchased from 7/11 and street market 237 baht,….total for the day 237 baht

2nd, Banana cake 170 baht, lunch for gf 30 baht, street market food 180 baht,……total for day 380 baht

3rd, food 321 baht, massage (hour and ½) for the both of us 500 baht,…….total for day,……821 baht

4th, food 40 baht, Homepro (things for the KK place, like ant killer) 634 baht,…total for day 674 baht

5th, traveling to BKK, BS speeding fine 100 baht, fuel for the truck 1,495 baht, food/dinner 172 baht, tollway 85 baht,….total for day 1,852 baht

6th, went to BanSang Beach (gf at the office), bus to and from 164 baht, juice 15 baht, songtaew 20 baht, foot massage 300 baht, raisin bread 80 baht, food from TOPS 458 baht, dinner 199 baht,………total for day 1236 baht

7th, returning to KK, fuel for pickup 1,060 baht, food 629 baht,…..total for day 1,689 baht

8th, paid some woman to wash and press 12 items (and wash two large beach towels) 140 baht, 1,000 baht towards purchasing prepaid bowling games for Kids Day Celebration,…..total for day 1,140 baht

9th, tip for employees working at bowling alley for Kids Day and playing pool for a short time 100 baht, food from TOPS 423.50 baht, total for day 523.50

10th, shooting pool with the gf 151 baht, food from TOPS and 7/11 607 baht, Homepro 392 baht,..total for day 1,150 baht

11th, massage 500 baht, lunch 100 baht,…total for day 600 baht

12th, didn’t spend any money on ourselves

13th, food 382 baht, computer speaker cable extension 85 baht,….total for day 467 baht

*1)* Total expenses for 28 days living in Khon Kaen (most of the time), 18,899.5,……*675 baht per day* 
2) Health insurance, telephone/s, elect, water, etc. for one month 12,784 baht divide by 30 days,……. *426 baht per day*

The two costs together are 1,101 baht per day or about 33,030 baht per month to live in Khon Kaen this time of year.

You should have plenty of money left over to rent a car/pickup and purchase Pepsi’s (they might prefer fruit drinks) for the darling Thai women you’ll meet for your test period (of a year).

Couple of more things,……get an international driver’s license before you visit. Maybe 25 dollars at American Auto Association and never ever give your diver license to anyone (Ever!) for safe keeping while you rent their motorcycle/car for the day.

About break-ins,……..I have lived in Din Daeng (makes up part of Bangkok) most of the years I have been living here in Thailand. There were a few break-ins while I was in the house there. The few robberies occurred when there was building construction going on in the neighborhood (abuts the house we were in). I am Not saying it was the guys/women (laborers/craftsmen) who were living in the building while it was being constructed, it just happened then. Also an aluminum ladder was stolen from us and the Only way to get to where the ladder was without the 4 dogs getting’ ya was to reach over the wall between the two pieces of property. 

Another time was in the apartment building next door to us. There were small robberies taking place while this one woman was living there (who worked during the evening hours). I am Not saying it was her who was doing the petty theft, but the landlord got rid of her and the robberies stopped.

The girlfriend also owns a condo close to Chankasem University (in Bangkok) that has been broken into twice while she has owed it (5 years). They also broke into other condo’s the same day. All the condo’s were empty at the time (no one home). They believe it was someone in the building, because they knew the comings and goings of the tenants.

Here in Khon Kaen (the girlfriend has owned a Townhouse for 15 plus years, but never put anything in it),………..this place has stayed empty (but it was full of things, TV’s, computer, stereo, frig, etc) for most of the past 2 ½ years while we were living in Bangkok. Break-ins haven’t been a problem here (or the neighborhood), yet.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Are there good hospitals  there or do you fly to BKK for that ?


There are 4 or 5 hospitals in Udon. AEK Udon is probably the more foreigner friendly one and they can deal with most things. If you have the time and need a more serious operation, I'd go down to Bangkok. BUT, I've yet to find any hospital in Thailand where the doctors have _any_ diagnostic skills, despite them bragging about being educated abroad.




> Also I assume you have to drive in Udon


Depends where you live. There are tuk-tuks and meter taxis here if you'd rather not drive. I have a tuk tuk driver who I always use and he has never let me down. Better than risking drink-driving in my (but not everyone's) opinion.




> The 1st thing I learned about LOS is "mai pet" the 2nd was don't drive in BKK or  Pattaya. Is it different up country?


I have driven all over Thailand. If you are able to adapt to the way they drive here, it's not much of a problem. If you insist on inflicting the way you do things back home, then it may well be a problem. It's a bit more sedate up-country and there's not too much traffic unless there's a festival in town or the police have stopped all the traffic for some wanker in a limo.




> If I am in Pattaya, I might cut that to a week or 2, would it be  best to go back to BKK and fly to Udon, or is there a better way?


The 407 bus goes direct to Udon from Pattaya (about 500 Baht and maybe 9 or 10 hours). Flying from Swampy is better for most.




> How long of  flight is it to Udon, and what is the cost ?


It's a 1 hour flight and costs between 1500 & 3000 baht depending on what deals are on offer. AirAsia & Thai fly from Swampy.

----------


## blackgang

Good understandable info Marmite.
Do not worry about hospitals and medical care to much, the hospitals are mostly OK and if something wrong with you that is bad and you are going to die, then spending more money at Mayo Clinic will only cost you more and you gonna die anyway.
If you can adapt to driving on the wrong side of the road you will have no problems, but in CM I also have a Tuk Tuk I always use and the dude is dependable and never fucks me to bad and I have used him when I am there for the last 10 years.
Get a Honda wave or a Air Blade,, wave is better because they are set up for hauling some groceries, and use that for runs to the store or somewhere.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Or even buy your own tuk-tuk. About B90k if I remember correctly.

----------


## whittler

WOW, what a report S Landreth, thanks. And thanks to all of you. You are

making my move alot less fearful. Marmite, can a regular farang own and

operate a tuk- tuk ? I would like a motoruycle, but I don't think my knees would 

hold up. I had a total knee replacement 2 years ago. Blackgang, you give me 

confidence. A lot of my friends ask me how can you go to a 3rd world country

at your age, not know the language, your physical problems, thats dumb.

But you know, that in a way it makes me feel proud, because all my life if

confronted, if I could I would walk away, so I guess I felt a little bit like

a wimp, and now these guys who would fight all the time are showing me

that they would be afraid to do what I am going to do. And blackgang you

already did it.

Take care all of you,

Mike

----------


## Norton

> can a regular farang own and  operate a tuk- tuk ?


Sure can but cannot operate as a "taxi".

----------


## hillbilly

Have been thinking about the original question of how much it takes to live in Thailand. The answer sorta depends on where you are at in life.

If you are starting out then more is better. But, if you had a home and a car paid for then you (I) could live fairly well on B30000 per month.

----------


## blackgang

But hilly, he cant have a home paid for as he ia not married to a Thai and if he was it would be her house, I have one of those and I also rent a home for myself as I can not live with her neighbors so she lives with me in my rental.
There is no strain on your knees with a Wave, I have had both mine repaired in my lifetime.
If you need a car or pickup to move a fridge or a big load of grocerys or some such,, hire a song teau for 100 baht to move it for you from shop to inside you shack.
I have never owned anything but a stepthru and that Honda Steed. my wife has a car as she drives to work everyday, if I have something to haul from town, I hire a samlar or song teau.
I lived in the states where it snows sometimes and only owned a Hog and sometimes not a car, so I can damn sure do without the headaches of having one here where parking is a nightmare.

----------


## whittler

> Originally Posted by whittler
> 
> can a regular farang own and operate a tuk- tuk ?
> 
> 
> Sure can but cannot operate as a "taxi".


You know having my own tuk-tuk, sounds neat, or is it the kid in me coming out?

Would a tuk-tuk, be reliable for everyday needs? Like going to the store, and

such ? I never noticed do they have side curtins for the driver ?

You know an old man shouldn't be allowed to have this much fun.  :Smile:  It is like

when your are a kid and dream of this and that, except I am going to do it.

And I have you guys to thank for showing me the way. No matter where I 

end up, I know I will be happy.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Would a tuk-tuk, be reliable for everyday needs? Like going to the store, and  such ? I never noticed do they have side curtins for the driver ?


They're a bit like Hardley Ablesons. You can customise them to be however you want.

Stop Whittling and just do it. It's not like moving to Chad you know.

----------


## blackgang

The machine does not cost that much, but as stated by Norton, the taxi permit is spendy, but then again, you have to park the bastards, and a wave ( OR better, A CLIK) is light weight, easy on the knees, park the sumbitch anyplace and walk less distance. and for 45k brand new.

----------


## whittler

> Originally Posted by whittler
> 
> Would a tuk-tuk, be reliable for everyday needs? Like going to the store, and such ? I never noticed do they have side curtins for the driver ?
> 
> 
> They're a bit like Hardley Ablesons. You can customise them to be however you want.
> 
> Stop Whittling and just do it. It's not like moving to Chad you know.


Your right Marmite, now there is no question in my mind, as soon as the Dr.

says it's ok, which will be after my therapy, I am there.

blackgang, I had a 250cc bike when I was 30. Have not been on one since.

I am a little leary to just jump on one at my age. Maybe I will rent one to

test the waters.

Take care,

whittler

----------


## Thetyim

You need a Tuk Tul driving licence - a car and/or motorbike licence doesn't cover you.
Also it must be registered as a private vehicle (red + white plates on a tuk-tuk)

The biggest problem will be that they are very uncomfortable to drive.
With a bad back I think you will be selling it again very quickly.

Stick to a simple motorcycle or just add a sidecar

----------


## blackgang

> Stick to a simple motorcycle or just add a sidecar


Best advise yet, and a CLIK with a sidehack no step over, just a flat floor for both feet and hand brakes for both front and rear, no transmission to shift and I can pick one up..
But of coarse that is the little stuff,, shit ya got tio get here first before you need to haul your ass down to the Pub.

----------


## whittler

Thanks Thetym, and blackgang. I was thinking of a trike, or sidecar,After I read

this post I saw motorcycle with a side car. It was cool.

I am working my ass off with my program, of streaches, and strength training.

Lucky, we have treadmill, and bike, here where I live. 

Can you get a good helmet, the reason I ask I talked to this biker in Pattaya,

and he said the helmets were shit.

One more question, can I buy a hand held power carver/grinder over there?

The one I have here is Dremel. 

whittler

----------


## SEA Traveler

there are some specialized cycle shops where a good helmet can be purchased.  

keep in mind that power is 220 here for the most part.

no worries.  things will surely fall into place but your up front planning and getting questions answered will prepare you better for what to look for once you arrive and have boots on the ground.

----------


## blackgang

They do have some sort of a dremel here, but I sure as hell ain't been able to find one, but you can buy power transforner/convertors to run come small stuff off of, so your Dremel will work here as far as I have been able to find out.
Check 110220volts.com in IL as they sell a lot of shit and transformers for the juice here, I order a lot of shit from them.

Don't worry, you be able to handle a Honda Click as them is a real easy light weight weight bike, as long as you can get one foot on the ground the clik will do you fine. just like setting in a chair, but that shit will come later,, there is song teaus and tuk tuks running all over and for 5 or 10 baht you can go annwhere. see some nice eye candy to bullshit with on song teaus,, most likely have one follow you home.

PS SEA is close to right,,,actually anything from 185V to 245V 50hz,, so a UPS on your puter is a must.

Just don't worry, no different to living here or there , cept here they eat some shit that your dog wont eat.
Least my Thai dog won't eat a lot of shit Thai do. if you want her to eat meat or chicken, then you have to cook it for her.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Can you get a good helmet, the reason I ask I talked to this biker in Pattaya,  and he said the helmets were shit.


Real make DOT standard helmets here. In the real world they are as good as any other helmet. You can buy them in all the larger bike accessory stores.

----------


## Xray

Have good helmets here, if you ready to part with 20-25K that is.
I personally use a full face helmet for 2K.

----------


## blackgang

I think that helmets are fine if you want to wear one, your choice, but I have ridden all my life without one and here I do wear one because I got tired of argueing with them because they thought I had 200 baht to spare and I don't, so I got a Kraut Can made out of fiberglass for a hundred baht and it keeps the sun off my head and the bulls off my ass, very light and so it is no problem.
I am to old to survive a hard crash without severe structural damage anyway so I don't worry. :Smile:

----------


## grasshopper

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by whittler
> ...


"with Isinglass (sic) curtains that roll right down, 
in case there's a change in the weatherrrr"

"aint no finer rig, I'm a thinkin!"
(with apologies to Rodgers and Hammerhead or whomever).

 :mid:

----------


## grasshopper

P.S. I really like this thread. 

I am inspired meself, to get the f....... out of Jomters this trip. Scouting round Udon, again, and Thalassin/Kalassin this trip. 

Whittler, with the surgical procedures you have had (fusions and all) I would deffo steer clear of tuk tuks and samlors. Especially if you are over 5'4". 

 :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> P.S. I really like this thread. 
> 
> I am inspired meself, to get the f....... out of Jomters this trip. Scouting round Udon, again, and Thalassin/Kalassin this trip.


Nice one. It's a shame when people come here and only see Pattaya and other tourist shitholes. I spent a year and a half living not too far away from Kalasin/Roi-Et area and loved it. Looking forward to retiring there in about 2 years... and I've still got 40 years of life ahead of me.  :Smile:

----------


## migrant

I, too, enjoyed the thread.  The wife (Thai) and I will be moving in 2-3 years and I've been working, and refining, a budget for a while.  The more info, the better!!

Thanks

----------


## Rascal

screw that tuk tuk or bike idea, they will kill you on the road. I have a two year old Yamha 125 I just do not use anymore. It is like brand new. Dangerous, dangerous, death around the corner.

Be safe enjoy a taxi ride (most of the time) if you get a bad driver who is insane tell him yoot. And get the hell out.
good luck and no more or that tuk tuk shit with you back etc. This is what I would tell you if you were my friend.

----------


## Rascal

Patts is a cesspool I too used to think was ok. Now that I know better and do not want to swin with the turds, no way. Then you got to watch the ladyboys if you do the bar thing. I had a good few days there last year, but now would go to better cleaner places for certain. You choose!

----------


## OhOh

> screw that tuk tuk or bike idea, they will kill you on the road. I have a two year old Yamha 125 I just do not use anymore. It is like brand new. .


The OP has had a few back injuries so he might want to consider a car - softer suspension. Some of the road surfaces are a little poorly maintained.

Even in the north Thai drivers need some watching.

----------


## Stumpy

Great Thread and so refreshing there is no bashing as I have witnessed on another site. As you can tell from my posts I am new to site.

I think that $2k usd should be plenty. My GF(Thai) and I have a TH near the end of Kasit-Nawamin and that with car payment plus all expenses is a lot less than that number and we live quite comfortably. I personally think one of the most refreshing things that I enjoy about Thailand is living life with less material needs and being far happier then I was in the US. I have enjoyed the transition. 

I think self control and letting go of the western material needs controls costs a lot. You simply do not need to have the best of everything as the US drives you to chase.

my 2 cents

----------


## parkwahn

To all the contributers on this  thread,  thanks I am new here but there is some terrific input for me already,  cheers  gents and good luck.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Nice one. It's a shame when people come here and only see Pattaya and other tourist shitholes.


The whole country is pretty much the same.

Having tourists may or may not make the place a shithole. Ayutthaya for example.




> Looking forward to retiring there in about 2 years... and I've still got 40 years of life ahead of me.


I thought you were a student?

How are you going to retire on shirt buttons? You planning on asking your Mum for an increase in your allowance?

----------


## Bettyboo

I've been asking me mum for decades to up me allowance, but no joy yet; I'll keep on trying...

----------


## Chairman Mao

Bumpity bump, my stalker's back.




> The whole country is pretty much the same.
> 
> Having tourists may or may not make the place a shithole.


I'm afraid your two sentences are quite contradictory.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Whittler to be more specific  12000 reasonable accom per month 15000 food 5000 electricity /gas etc buy a motor cycle to get around an you will have minimal outlay in transport. your monthly figure of 2000usd will be enough. but if you like to play then 1500 a play would quickly eat away at tour monthly figure. we live in udon thani and love it and that figure more than enough.good luck

----------


## DrAndy

> Bumpity bump, my stalker's back. Quote: Originally Posted by Nostradamus The whole country is pretty much the same. Having tourists may or may not make the place a shithole. I'm afraid your two sentences are quite contradic





> Great Thread and so refreshing there is no bashing as I have witnessed on another site. As you can tell from my posts I am new to site.


 
oh well....

----------


## Mr Earl

A person can live remarkably cheap in Bangkok.

One of my schoolmates rents a room off Petchaburi soi 12 for 1700 baht a month all inclusive cable tv even. (no a/c, and a shared bathroom) 
My electric alone runs more than that!

You can eat for less than 100 baht a day.

----------


## Nostradamus

^ I can't understand why anyone would want to live like that given a choice?

----------


## TizMe

> and a shared bathroom


I dont like sharing a bathroom with my family... never mind total strangers.

----------


## Mr Earl

> ^ I can't understand why anyone would want to live like that given a choice?


It makes sense to me if you don't want to be slave to the money.
Actually being able to live that cheap is liberating, IMHO.

Us westerners attach way too much to our supposed creature comforts.
One should some thought to how people lived 100 years ago or 2000 years ago.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Final comment- visit Bangkok- Pattaya/Jomtien first up then fly to Chiang Mai which will then give you a contrast. See for yourself now you have had so many opinions.Then if you want a genuine life style which your monthly figure quoted will cover easily then visit Udon Thani. It is easy to get around, enough night life for the occasional night out,hospitals and an airport within 10 kms where ever you choose to live.If you are a good guy there are enough farangs around that you can meet to give you conversation opportunities.Udon Thani may not be for everyone but it ticks all the boxes for me and I am not easy to please.Sometimes to much information can confuse though so have a look around before deciding on a permanent location.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> a room off Petchaburi soi 12 for 1700 baht a month all inclusive cable tv even. (no a/c, and a shared bathroom) 
> 
> You can eat for less than 100 baht a day.


This is preferable to prison how exactly?

----------


## Chairman Mao

> It makes sense to me if you don't want to be slave to the money.
> Actually being able to live that cheap is liberating, IMHO.


I'm not sure liberating is the term I'd use for living in a 1,700 box and sharing a bathroom with strangers tbh.




> Us westerners attach way too much to our supposed creature comforts.


I see your point, but really, a lot of these supposed creature comforts, actually aren't supposed at all.

I come home and go for a lovely relaxing swim in my pool. That's comfort. No supposed about it.
I watch a doco on my flatscreen with the aircon on and a nice chianti, that's comfort. No supposed about it.
I go to the bog and it's clean, no somchai floaters or pubes on the seat. No somchai standing outside the door in a towel waiting for me to finish. That's comfort. No supposed about it.



> One should some thought to how people lived 100 years ago or 2000 years ago.


Probably like the guy in a little non aircon box and no bathroom I'd imagine.  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

> I come home and go for a lovely relaxing swim in my pool. That's comfort. No supposed about it.
> I watch a doco on my flatscreen with the aircon on and a nice chianti, that's comfort. No supposed about it.


I'm the same I like a/c, pool, tv, wine and wifi.

But I also like my rustic scene out in the country without electricity, watching palm trees grow, bathing in rain water collected in big urns, swinging in a hammock listening to the tokays sing and gurgle, brewing tea on a little camp stove.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> a room off Petchaburi soi 12 for 1700 baht a month all inclusive cable tv even. (no a/c, and a shared bathroom) 
> 
> You can eat for less than 100 baht a day.
> 
> 
> This is preferable to prison how exactly?


I think it affords him the freedom to do pretty much anything he wants. He can hop a bus and go anywhere anytime he wants. He doesn't have to go to work because his overhead is so low.

----------


## Eveningson

> I want to thank everyone for their replies. I see most of you feel I will be ok.
> 
> I think so too. If I can make here in the states, and the last 2 years in California
> 
> I would think I can make it in LOS. I will have a few k usd extra just in case.
> 
> The 1st year I know I will probably live like a tourist. I have medical insurance
> 
> as part of my retirement package, good anywhere. Oh and I get a 3% cola a year
> ...


I am confused.  I have a bout now and again with asthma and decided to  move to altitude.  I have been here one year and have never ever had any  problems.  Morelia Mexico......  So, as I have decided to move, the  crime here and the narco wars are scaring me away, I have my eye fixed  on Chiang Mai which is away from the beach and good for my asthma.  Do  you know something I dont know.  If so, I must reevaluate my  thinking..... I am 55 and retired as well and have access to a pension  of roughly 2400 usd until I turn 60 and then the state stuff kicks in as  well.

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> a room off Petchaburi soi 12 for 1700 baht a month all inclusive cable tv even. (no a/c, and a shared bathroom) 
> 
> You can eat for less than 100 baht a day.
> 
> 
> This is preferable to prison how exactly?


Maybe he likes the simple life. I did not live like that in LOS, but never spent over very much. I felt quite quite comfortable and relaxed. It is up to the individual.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> a room off Petchaburi soi 12 for 1700 baht a month all inclusive cable tv even. (no a/c, and a shared bathroom) 
> 
> You can eat for less than 100 baht a day.
> 
> 
> This is preferable to prison how exactly?


He is free to choose the TV channel.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> But I also like my rustic scene out in the country without electricity, watching palm trees grow, bathing in rain water collected in big urns, swinging in a hammock listening to the tokays sing and gurgle, brewing tea on a little camp stove.


Me too. 

But not after a long day of leg watching in paragon.  :Smile: 

Gotta have that pool.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> He doesn't have to go to work because his overhead is so low.


TBH, I can't fathom how somebody would live in a box with shared bathroom so they don't have to work. 

What does he do all day, listen to the neighbour's TV?   :Smile:

----------


## 9999

They say that when older people stop working, stop keeping busy, that's when they start to lose their minds. I know of more than a few older guys up here in CM that are going senile after taking an early retirement so they could cheaply drink themselves to death while living in a dog box. One guy I know, did his 20 years in the army, and now at 37 he's taken his army pension and living in CM on the cheap, getting smashed every day. He gets up at about 4pm and has his first drink around 5pm and usually staggers home about 8 in the morning. Sad, as he's not a bad bloke and to see him slowly kill himself like this, a fit man on the good side of 40, is quite depressing. The Thais can never understand why farangs choose to live like that, and neither can I.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I see your point, but really, a lot of these supposed creature comforts, actually aren't supposed at all.
> 
> I come home and go for a lovely relaxing swim in my pool. That's comfort. No supposed about it.
> I watch a doco on my flatscreen with the aircon on and a nice chianti, that's comfort. No supposed about it.
> I go to the bog and it's clean, no somchai floaters or pubes on the seat. No somchai standing outside the door in a towel waiting for me to finish. That's comfort. No supposed about it.


No argument from me on your above thoughts CM.  I'm the same way.  Don't really want to put up with the local Samchi Bravo Sierra.  I like the comforts I've chosen to indulge in during my retirement stay here in the LOS.  All within my means understand and no infringement on others.

----------


## Mr Earl

> TBH, I can't fathom how somebody would live in a box with shared bathroom so they don't have to work. 
> 
> What does he do all day, listen to the neighbour's TV?



I don't think he hangs out there all the time. Just a place park his stuff and catch a few zzz's.

He's one of those younger missionary types and is out doing missionary stuff much of the time.

I gather the shared bath isn't so bad there are only 4 studios to each floor and not many people to contend with. He's got TV and there's a free cable hookup in the room.

It's a great location with loads of little restaurants, a nice market  and a BTS station at a 5 minute walk.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> They say that when older people stop working, stop keeping busy, that's when they start to lose their minds. I know of more than a few older guys up here in CM that are going senile after taking an early retirement so they could cheaply drink themselves to death while living in a dog box. One guy I know, did his 20 years in the army, and now at 37 he's taken his army pension and living in CM on the cheap, getting smashed every day. He gets up at about 4pm and has his first drink around 5pm and usually staggers home about 8 in the morning. Sad, as he's not a bad bloke and to see him slowly kill himself like this, a fit man on the good side of 40, is quite depressing. The Thais can never understand why farangs choose to live like that, and neither can I.


There's lots of volunteering opportunities up around there to keep oneself busy and feeling good.

Hopefully at the end of his kid-in-a-candystore lifestyle he'll manage to get himself together... Having nothing to do all day, away from loved ones, and with nothing but alcohol and whores in your system gets people off their balconies.

----------


## Bingo wings

> Looking forward to retiring there in about 2 years


I was just reading another thread where you were still receiving money from your family at Christmas time. I have never known a grown adult who still got monetary gifts from family members at Christmas or birthdays, and certainly not one who was in a position to retire in a few years time. Are you sure you're not a boy pretending to be a man?

----------


## dirtydog

> I was just reading another thread where you were still receiving money from your family at Christmas time.


Wish I did.

----------


## Bingo wings

> Wish I did.


I certainly don't. The family members must believe him to be in a not too secure financial position. How could you as an adult accept money as a Christmas gift from a family member?

Do you think he still gets money from the tooth fairy?

----------


## dirtydog

^I think I could live with the shame of it all.

----------


## Bingo wings

I'm sure you could.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by whittler
> 
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their replies. I see most of you feel I will be ok.
> 
> I think so too. If I can make here in the states, and the last 2 years in California
> 
> I would think I can make it in LOS. I will have a few k usd extra just in case.
> 
> ...


The air around Chiang Mai is bloody awful much of the time.

The air is better over in Isaan (Udon Thani, for example) or to the East of CM, like Nan (but it's as dull as fuck there).

----------


## Bingo wings

Unfortunately Udon Thani is fast becoming somewhat of a farang ghetto. Attracting the more lower class of farang at that. It is no coincidence that Udon has such a large farang 'expat' population and that the majority of prostitutes working the seedy farang nightspots around the tourist traps of Bangkok and Pattaya are from that part of the Kingdom.

----------


## dirtydog

> Attracting the more lower class of farang at that.


No northerners up there as far as I know.

----------


## Bingo wings

I'm sure there must be plenty, they accept anyone in Udon.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> Wish I did.
> 
> 
> I certainly don't. The family members must believe him to be in a not too secure financial position. How could you as an adult accept money as a Christmas gift from a family member?
> 
> Do you think he still gets money from the tooth fairy?


Actually I was just talking to my sister and she said she's sent a box of Cadbury Screme Eggs in the post for halloween on my niece's orders... I'm sure they'll taste really bitter having been sent over from a family member. Won't taste at all nice while on my balcony over looking the Jap girls in my pool.  :Smile: 

How's life on the yard? Must be nice this time of year.  :Razz:

----------


## Chairman Mao

> I'm sure there must be plenty, they accept anyone in Udon.


I was actually surprised with the amount of dodgy criminal scum who settled up that way when I first went up there.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Unfortunately Udon Thani is fast becoming somewhat of a farang ghetto. Attracting the more lower class of farang at that. It is no coincidence that Udon has such a large farang 'expat' population and that the majority of prostitutes working the seedy farang nightspots around the tourist traps of Bangkok and Pattaya are from that part of the Kingdom.


So, you're saying that because of the large numbers of 'low class' foreigners now living in Udon, the young ladies who have a mind to sell their bodies are moving to Pattaya and Bangkok so to mingle with a higher class of foreigner? Interesting...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Bingo wings
> 
> 
> I'm sure there must be plenty, they accept anyone in Udon.
> 
> 
> I was actually surprised with the amount of dodgy criminal scum who settled up that way when I first went up there.


Peterpan's alright once you get past the funny accent and the bad haircut.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Bingo wings
> 
> Unfortunately Udon Thani is fast becoming somewhat of a farang ghetto. Attracting the more lower class of farang at that. It is no coincidence that Udon has such a large farang 'expat' population and that the majority of prostitutes working the seedy farang nightspots around the tourist traps of Bangkok and Pattaya are from that part of the Kingdom.
> 
> 
> So, you're saying that because of the large numbers of 'low class' foreigners now living in Udon, the young ladies who have a mind to sell their bodies are moving to Pattaya and Bangkok so to mingle with a higher class of foreigner? Interesting...


 
no, he said it was no coincidence

----------


## Bingo wings

> How's life on the yard? Must be nice this time of year.


What's the yard? I don't work for the police, never have done. I retired nearly 7 years ago, this old man doesn't need to work.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Great innit.

Now sweep sweep boy, it'll be dark by 4.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> and the bad haircut


I think his kids do a great job of cutting his hair, I heard they normally do it when he is passed out in the garden  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

> I heard they normally do it when he is passed out in the garden


With a weed whacker! :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bingo wings

> Great innit.  Now sweep sweep boy, it'll be dark by 4.


Boy? I'm 71 years old you jumped up little prick.

----------


## dirtydog

> Boy? I'm 71 years old you jumped up little prick.


Newcastle really ages people quick, anyway, off to jail with you.

----------


## Bingo wings

Newcastle? I'm from Manchester you mad man, and I have never been to jail in my life.

----------


## Chairman Mao

She's touchy... life not going well at the moment poodles? there there.

----------


## greenthaiway

Udon Thani is a rather good place to live IMHO, we live at the moment in a rented house at a secure housing estate.
In the future I would like to move to the sticks, I'm not so fund of cities in general.

I give my wive 10,000.00 "pocket-money" free to spend.
The monthly expenses are roughly

Rent                            6,000.00 THB
Adsl TOT 	                    952.30  THB
Electricity                       750.00  THB
Water                            250.00  THB
Car Financing              10,000.00  THB
Food, household ware   10,000.00  THB

----------


## Chairman Mao

What a lovely simple life. I prefer a missus that works personally, unless her job is taking care of you, the home, and family of course.

Imagine trying to live with that outlay in the west. Poor bastards who'd try it.

3 cheers for Thailand!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Bingo wings
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Udon Thani is fast becoming somewhat of a farang ghetto. Attracting the more lower class of farang at that. It is no coincidence that Udon has such a large farang 'expat' population and that the majority of prostitutes working the seedy farang nightspots around the tourist traps of Bangkok and Pattaya are from that part of the Kingdom.
> 
> 
> I'm moving there in a few days.  sounds like the place for me.


You're too young, unless you're incredibly boring.

If you're still into chasing women, stay in Pattaya.

----------


## phomsanuk

NO problem today but remember 10 years ago you could have had a similar life style for $1000, so 10 years from now?

----------

